# Movie Soundtracks



## Blake Bowden (May 25, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKotmfsKOz4"]YouTube - "Braveheart" (1995) - Inappropriate Soundtracks[/ame]


----------



## Wingnut (May 25, 2009)

ROFLMAO one of my favorite movies


----------



## TCShelton (May 25, 2009)

Haha, nice...


----------



## owls84 (May 26, 2009)

That is great!!! Now just needs the deep voiced commentary of the NFL films.


----------



## nick1368 (May 26, 2009)

some people have TOO much time on their hands....LMAO


----------



## Scotty32 (May 27, 2009)

hahaha that made my day


----------

